# What is the strangest thing you've seen someone do while driving?



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Like all of you, I've seen people eating, drinking, reading, putting on make up, etc while driving. However, yesterday I saw something I never in my wildest dreams would have imagined someone doing while driving. We were heading up 95 and I noticed the driver of the car in the next lane holding a trumpet to his mouth. I can't imagine he was playing the thing in his car, but then again I can't imagine what else you would be doing holding a trumpet to your mouth and why you would do it while driving. It got me to thinking you guys spend so much time on the roads, you must see some interesting things from time to time. So, what is the the strangest thing you've seen someone do while driving?


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Last week I was almost sure I saw someone paying attention while they were driving...I was mistaken.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

HistoryHound said:


> So, what is the the strangest thing you've seen someone do while driving?


http://www.trutv.com/library/crime/...g-erratically-is-arrested/index.html?link=DCF


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

I have seen someone holding someone's skin flute in their mouth. Sort of like a trumpet I guess. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

With all of the years in the high seat driving a TT I have seen more things than
I could ever list.


----------



## Coopstah (May 20, 2010)

May not be the strangest but certainly the nastiest - picking their nose and then eat it ..


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2012)

I dated a girl who thought that cruise control was like an auto-pilot....I was able to grab the wheel before we crashed into a Jersey barrier.

Yeah, she was really good looking.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> I dated a girl who thought that cruise control was like an auto-pilot....I was able to grab the wheel before we crashed into a Jersey barrier.
> 
> Yeah, she was really good looking.


Did she make out with you for saving her life, or did you never talk with her again?


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2012)

frank said:


> Did she make out with you for saving her life, or did you never talk with her again?


Remember the _Seinfeld _episode where Jerry couldn't bring himself to throw away the phone number of the vapid actress, because the sex was so good?

Yeah.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Delta784 said:


> I dated a girl who thought that cruise control was like an auto-pilot....I was able to grab the wheel before we crashed into a Jersey barrier.
> 
> Yeah, she was really good looking.


The shell was nice, but it was all nutt inside!


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2012)

RodneyFarva said:


> The shell was nice, but it was all nutt inside!


Pretty much.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Delta784 said:


> Remember the _Seinfeld _episode where Jerry couldn't bring himself to throw away the phone number of the vapid actress, because the sex was so good?
> 
> Yeah.


Tawny Kittane, she looked good on the hood of a JAG also.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

I was working a detail where I had two lanes of traffic stopped, both going east. I had then stopped for maybe 3 minutes, then waved them on. One lane proceeded, but the other was held up by a big old Caprice station wagon with a flat bottomed boat on the roof rack.

Cars in line started to blow their horns and I was getting pissed because I was still waving the guy on. I walked up to his car, which was about 75 feet away, and the son of a bitch was sleeping at the wheel. Like head tilted back, hands on the wheel and foot on the brake (he was in Drive). I almost thought he was dead. I used my stick to practically shatter his side window waking him up.

I thought he was drunk and made him pull over to the side of the road. Turns out, he woke up early to fish and was so tired, he conked out right then and there. After chewing his ass out I think I gave him a jolt of adrenaline and he seemed awake enough to make it the mile home.

Another time I was patrolling on a street where there is an elementary school, with two crosswalks, and an extra wide sidewalk because so many kids walked to school. I actually saw a woman driving towards me reading the fucking newspaper. The paper was up in front of her, so I could barely see the top of her head! I turned around and stopped her and gave her a cite, her excuse being that she was looking in the obituaries for her deceased relative. I bit my tongue on this one, otherwise I'd have probably said something I'd get in trouble for. Not because I'd regret it, but just to stay off the radar of the admin.

My father in law brushes his teeth driving to work because he is constantly running late. I've seen texting, make up application, shaving, eating food that is so sloppy it should be eaten at home, and my pet peeve, dogs sitting in the driver's lap with their head out the window.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2012)

Boring, but I saw a guy reading a book at night with the over head lights on, driving on the Mass Pike.


----------



## HiredGoon (Jan 21, 2008)

Eating cereal, with a regular bowl & spoon, steering with one elbow. Stopped & cited for Impeded op & marked lanes. There was a couple other nasty, cruddy regular household spoons on the floor, so you knew this wasn't the first time. Actually went as far as a justice appeal (back when the clerk's hearings were still free). Driver's testimony? "Well, I was HUNGRY!"

Responsible


----------



## Coopstah (May 20, 2010)

And still more i noticed a female putting on makeup while driving, in the fast lane no less - some people just don't think !


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

I saw a lady reading a novel and other hand was holding coffee cup and steering wheel


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

Just yesterday my wife pointed out to me that the lady next to us was eating chicken wings. I looked and they were the sloppy kind, slathered in sauce. It made me hungry but also curious as to what the inside of that car looked/smelled like.


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

I saw a guy reading a newspaper once. Clipping along I-95 at 75 mph, with the paper completely opened over his steering wheel.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

I saw a woman styling her hair with a blowdryer (yes they make a 12v dryer) while talking on her cell phone and doing 80 down 93 in the Salem stretch.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

All of these things that have been posted can be seen any day on the Long Island Expressway, you see them with a tray with a full breakfast on it and the newspaper across the steering wheel and the cell phone in their ear.


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

_A few off the top of my head:_

Strangest? Biker/Golfer's who strap their golf bags across their backs when travelling to and from the golf course on their motorcycles! 

Stupidist? Watching a guy switch seats with his girlfriend/passenger while doing 80 mph (after I lit them up) knowing that his license was suspended. 

Saddest? Witnessing a head-on collision a few cars ahead of me when a heroin junkie crossed the double-yellow line. I was in my sled just wanting to get home after a detail. Ugly scene... did all I could. Victim succumbed to her injuries one week later.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2012)

I took a road trip with a college friend years ago. We drove her dad's pickup down to Philadelphia so she could attend a grad school interview. From way up high, we could see everything that people were doing in their cars. Somewhere in New Jersey we saw a guy all alone in his car, pretending that he was on his honeymoon, if you know what I mean. _

I never saw a hand move so fast, before or since!_

Ew. I'd hate to be the poor SOB who bought that guy's car when he decided to get rid of it.


----------



## skeet732 (Jan 3, 2011)

I was a passenger last week in my wife's car, I would have sworn that the old fart we passed at 60 mph was getting head while he was driving.


----------



## wwonka (Dec 8, 2010)

skeet732 said:


> I was a passenger last week in my wife's car, I would have sworn that the old fart we passed at 60 mph was getting head while he was driving.


What's wrong with that?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

I never thought I would be writng in this thread.... about 10 minutes ago I was going through the Drip O'Neil Tunnel coming from The Town and I observed to my left a man playing a flute with both hands. All traffic was going 15 miles an hour on a large curve before the Pike entrance. He had sheet music on his steering wheel. I hit him with the spotlight and in no uncertain terms told him to keep both hands on the wheel. Not only is this guy a loser for driving like an asshat, who the fuck plays the flute anymore ?


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

I just passed the Weinermobile travelling in the second travel lane doing 65 in a 75. You would think he was a state trooper with a bunch of drunks behind him...everyone in all 3 lanes were swerving all over the road and wouldn't pass.

All of them were trying to take pictures with their cell phones, which is of course illegal in my state. They should have dedicated an OT selective enforcement detail to it...they would have made a fortune.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

GMass said:


> I was recently as some smoke-show's house. There was a flute on the table. Dafaq is she doing with a chrome flute?


This one time.....at band camp.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

GMass said:


> I was recently as some smoke-show's house. There was a flute on the table. Dafaq is she doing with a chrome flute?


 I see what you did there. You added "chrome" so the rest of us couldn't ask you if you were playing the skin flute


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2012)

HousingCop said:


> I never thought I would be writng in this thread.... about 10 minutes ago I was going through the Drip O'Neil Tunnel coming from The Town and I observed to my left a man playing a flute with both hands. All traffic was going 15 miles an hour on a large curve before the Pike entrance. He had sheet music on his steering wheel. I hit him with the spotlight and in no uncertain terms told him to keep both hands on the wheel. Not only is this guy a loser for driving like an asshat, who the fuck plays the flute anymore ?


This guy?


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Johnny Law said:


> I was working a detail where I had two lanes of traffic stopped, both going east. I had then stopped for maybe 3 minutes, then waved them on. One lane proceeded, but the other was held up by a big old Caprice station wagon with a flat bottomed boat on the roof rack.
> 
> Cars in line started to blow their horns and I was getting pissed because I was still waving the guy on. I walked up to his car, which was about 75 feet away, and the son of a bitch was sleeping at the wheel. Like head tilted back, hands on the wheel and foot on the brake (he was in Drive). I almost thought he was dead. I used my stick to practically shatter his side window waking him up.
> 
> I thought he was drunk and made him pull over to the side of the road. Turns out, he woke up early to fish and was so tired, he conked out right then and there. After chewing his ass out I think I gave him a jolt of adrenaline and he seemed awake enough to make it.


Sent him EB, huh?
I hereby take back my apology for kicking combusted parts over to your side of the bridge! ;-)


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

LGriffin said:


> Sent him EB, huh?
> I hereby take back my apology for kicking combusted parts over to your side of the bridge! ;-)


 LOL, yes I did!


----------



## nemedic (May 25, 2011)

GMass said:


> I was recently as some smoke-show's house. There was a flute on the table. Dafaq is she doing with a chrome flute?


Well, if there was a golf ball nearby, I'd say she got bored with the garden hose and decided to try the flute.

If not, I'd guess that she couldn't find a trailer hitch.


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

Maybe she just like to play the flute?


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Tried copying tbe pic of the article but wouldn't let me,funny read.

Newspaper provides commentary on why women shouldn't shave their pubic hair while driving.

http://www.happyplace.com/3958/woma...-while-driving-inspires-important-op-ed-piece


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2012)

7costanza said:


> Tried copying tbe pic of the article


----------



## cousteau (Oct 31, 2011)

ME.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2013)

I was heading west on the Pike today and I thought I heard a swarm of gnats coming up from behind me; the buzzing sound just kept getting louder and louder. Next thing I knew, there were about 25 *WICKED FAT CHICKS* on rice burners, all hunched over and then weaving in and out between all three lanes of traffic on the Pike. As the dumb bitches passed us people in cars, they were giving us the finger.

How do I know these fat pigs were females? Because each and every one of them was wearing a much-too-tight jacket that said, "LADY RYDERZ - New York" on the back. It was really hard to read the writing, 'cause all their back fat was so grotesquely displaced by their steel belt radial bra straps, but I looked really closely and I'm sure that the name was "Lady Ryderz."

I thought to myself, "What a bunch of assholes," and then -- BAM! -- next thing I knew, the whole herd of these cows jammed on their brakes and slowed down to about 50 mph in all three lanes. Everyone in cars jammed on the brakes and -- I swear -- we were about inches away from a massive chain-reaction accident on the Pike near Charlton.

That did it for me. Screw these cows (sorry if I'm offending any members of the zoological family Bovidae). I called 911 to report them because they were being extremely disruptive, dangerous, and reckless.

A very cool trooper from Charlton said, "Are you talking about the bunch of motorcycles going westbound past our barracks on the Pike right now?" and I said, "Yup, those are the ones." I then told the trooper that the bunch of pigs had "Lady Ryderz" on their jackets and I spelled it for him.

The trooper's response was classic: "*So they can't spell any better than they can drive, huh? I'll send someone right out after them*."

By the time I got to Ludlow, all of the dumb bitches were pulled over. Thank you, Mass. State Police, for getting these vermin under control.

Oh, and if anyone is interested in who the hell they are, here are the links to their website and Facebook page.

www.ladyryderz.com

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Lady-Ryderz-SUVSCMC/115455455207259


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Wow... Those are some hefty ladies. Holy shit...


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

How do they transport all of their snacks on a rice burner? Women that size need at least a Fatboy with saddle bags to hold a half hammock of cake.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Madea rides a rice rocket?


----------



## wwonka (Dec 8, 2010)

Wow those must be some big bikes to hold those ladies. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

HistoryHound said:


> So, what is the the strangest thing you've seen someone do while driving?


Produce a valid license and registration upon request.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2013)

I just checked out their website...
BAHAHAHAHAHA!! AAAHAHAHAHAHA!!
First line of their motto says they're a club for "ladies with SUV's, cars, or motorcycles"... So basically any type of vehicle whatsoever. Sounds exclusive. 
Even better, their club "sign" is to make an L shape with their thumb and index finger... Yep, like a LOSER. 
Oh my, that was entertaining. 

Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

Haters!!!!


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2013)

The "L" may also stand for LAZY. I cannot help but wonder how many of these fat hos are on Welfare, paying for their rides, snacks, 3X-sized clothing, and insulin with their EBT cards.

Someone oughta tell Howie. They came to Massachusetts to attend a church-related event at a Dorchester church that day (May 4th). How holy of them to give us all their fat, middle fingers as they thundered past us on the Pike. . . .

[EDITED TO ADD. . . .]

I just went back to their website to download their calendar and -- BAM! -- they somehow found enough energy to remove the calendar from the website.

Well, before someone else eats another dozen donuts and gets a surge of energy, I'm posting their contact info so that it's out here before they delete that, too:

*Club Contact: Founder: Lady 718-930-3952*
*
President:Big Girl 347-234-7992 *

*Sgt @ Arms: Butta Scotch 347-234-6807*

*Rain-PRESIDENT Mc-718-909-8864 *

*Cleo Administrator; 718-350-1094 *

*Public Relations Officer-Social-Shanda-347-681-2883 *

*Club Secretary-Precious: 347-234-4541 *

*SGT @ ARMS-notorious Church Lady -Evangelist-718-346-9099 *

*NAE-Assistant Secretary-646-924-9946 *

*Prez Social- sc Delishis Sargeant of Arms Social -Qt *


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2013)

Jeepy said:


> The "L" may also stand for LAZY. I cannot help but wonder how many of these fat hos are on Welfare, paying for their rides, snacks, 3X-sized clothing, and insulin with their EBT cards.
> 
> Someone oughta tell Howie. They came to Massachusetts to attend a church-related event at a Dorchester church that day (May 4th). How holy of them to give us all their fat, middle fingers as they thundered past us on the Pike. . . .
> 
> ...


Lady... Butta Scotch... Precious...??? They must have been using the "Find your $2 hooker name" app. 

Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Jeepy said:


> The "L" may also stand for LAZY. I cannot help but wonder how many of these fat hos are on Welfare, paying for their rides, snacks, 3X-sized clothing, and insulin with their EBT cards.


Large Lazy Ladies??


----------



## Code 3 (Dec 28, 2012)




----------



## union1 (Sep 18, 2002)

BBBURRRRPPPP


----------

